# Chihuahua Totes



## cocopuff (Mar 27, 2004)

I have 3 Chihuahua Totes listed on eBay (along with some sweaters). They are CoCo & [email protected] and [email protected] Graphics originals.

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZrmogck


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awww i love the pink sweater do you post to the uk if so how much would it all come to for a pink jumper in a small size my baby ruby is tiny


----------



## mhpercival (Oct 20, 2004)

ooohohoohohh

I want a sweater and that fawn tote!!!actually two of the fawn tote, one for me and one for mom,,, will you be listing any more?


----------



## cocopuff (Mar 27, 2004)

mhpercival said:


> ooohohoohohh
> 
> I want a sweater and that fawn tote!!!actually two of the fawn tote, one for me and one for mom,,, will you be listing any more?


They are also listed on my website here... http://home.att.net/~robinmogck/accessories.html. I am working on more colors of Chi's.


----------



## cocopuff (Mar 27, 2004)

chihuahua-lady said:


> awww i love the pink sweater do you post to the uk if so how much would it all come to for a pink jumper in a small size my baby ruby is tiny


Because of the way I have the items listed on eBay only US and Canadians can bid on them. If you would like to order one from my website, I would be happy to send it to you. Here's the direct link to the page with those sweaters on it.http://home.att.net/~robinmogck/originalversonsweaters.html


----------



## mhpercival (Oct 20, 2004)

dang! missed the auction for the sweaters.. wanted to do a buy it now for one and got busy at work.

are you going to relist them?


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

they are very cute..


----------

